# If you wrote a book on being a wife,



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

what would you call it?



This should be a fun thread.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

"Sis Semper Calumnium"

"You are always wrong"


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 28, 2017)

jld said:


> what would you call it?
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a fun thread.


No holes barred... okay, I'm a man, what would you expect?


----------



## kenyaone (Jan 26, 2017)

WIFE, MOTHER PERSPECTIVE.

Sent from my TECNO-H3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 28, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> No holes barred... okay, I'm a man, what would you expect?


Dang, this is the ladies lounge... what I meant was "No Holds Barred". Sorry about that!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 28, 2017)

jld said:


> what would you call it?
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a fun thread.


"A Mystery Wrapped in an Enigma"

Whew, just checking to see if I could still post!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Loving Your Sexpot Wife: The Ultimate Guide to Keeping Her Sexually Alive


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 28, 2017)

Or:

Cereal Cheater (How to keep the Kids Healthy without all that Sugar)

Okay, that one is sexist, what about:

Psycho-Logical (Bringing it All Together)

The View From Up Here

Dummies Book of Needs (Or How To Tell Him What You Want, Plainly Explained)

Recipes for Sugar & Spice (Combined With Puppy Dog Tales About Husbands) --I know but tails didn't fit!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 28, 2017)

How to Fix Stupid (and Other Impossible Tasks)

Okay, I'm done. Everyone can quit cringing!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Stomach Full, Balls Empty: A happy husband how to guide in 4 words

Not Your Husband's Mother

Emotional Laxative Bonding

You're doing it wrong; find your pleasure and show him how to do it

Squatting; he won't change but you will

Shade Lovers; how to praise him into being what you want 

Traditional Wives Meet Modern Media; its all about respect


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sleeping with the enemy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

September


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Loving Your Sexpot Wife: The Ultimate Guide to Keeping Her Sexually Alive


Will there be sections on duct tape, jumper cables, hypnotherapy and rohypnol? For the Wifes with no accessible 'on' button?

And a section on 'good girls don't think that way'?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

The Taming of the Screw (sorry Shrew)

How I met your mother ( killed her and hid her body)

Drunk on Love (sorry just drunk)

To be or not to be (married)

Parenting (when married but single)


Ok, enough already (that wasn't in the list of titles, I'm just saying, though it could be one  )


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

"Cooking in Bed: An Epicurean Guide to Love and Marriage"


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

take him for all hes worth

cheat and then take him for all hes worth


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> "Cooking in Bed: An Epicurean Guide to Love and Marriage"


I thought that said Cocking in bed :grin2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

aine said:


> I thought that said Cocking in bed :grin2:


Which suggests a companion book for him: "Whisk Her to Orgasm."


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

My title would probably be, *"Why, In The Name of All That's Holy, Did I DO This Again?" *:grin2:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> My title would probably be, *"Why, In The Name of All That's Holy, Did I DO This Again?" *:grin2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

"My Life in Prison" because I'm a male and, well, isn't that what they do in prison?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Volumes 1 - 29: the Abridged Edition on Understanding Your a Wife.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

"12 Years a Slave."

Oh...that title is already taken?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Waiting.........because that's what I do. I take people to places and then wait on them....i have been waiting for 20 years.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The incredible being of rightness.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

The bipedal Tigress 





CharlieParker said:


> Volumes 1 - 29: the Abridged Edition on Understanding Your a Wife.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> "12 Years a Slave."
> 
> Oh...that title is already taken?


Ok then..................:|


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Crime and Punishment


----------

